# Hi-Ho Hi-Ho It's off to Idaho I go...



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Actually, just got back... 2010's Idaho turkey venture turned out much better than last year. Caught pneumonia last year and had to come home and see the doctor. :x This year I got my revenge. Lots of turkeys, ZERO hunting pressure, and with the exception of one rainy morning, great 65 degree sunny weather the whole week. My partner Clint struck first with his gobbler, a nice 20 pound bird with a 10 inch beard and big spurs. The next day I accidentally shot a Jake.  Well, he LOOKED big! I sneaked up on two birds that were in some cover getting out of the rain, popped over the hill and there he was all puffed up and I thought for sure he was a tom. NOT! Oh well, went to the hardware store, bought a second tag, and went out that afternoon again after the rain cleared up. As soon as it stopped raining the birds came out of the woodwork. We found two big toms strutting with three hens in a large meadow. We sneaked through the trees to the edge of the meadow and got set up. I knew calling those toms off the hens was going to be a pipe dream so I went to work on calling the hens in instead. It worked, all the cutting and putting I did got the hens turned and coming our way. Thirty minutes later they were right on the fence and 20 yards away. I had a huge bush in my way and couldn't get a shot. All the hens and one of the toms went under the fence and were getting into the timber behind me. I said to myself, it's now or never. So I did a commando role out from behind the bush, punched the safety on my gun and sat up to shoot. The big tom just deflated and stood there looking at me. Duuuh... That was his last mistake. :twisted: He wasn't as big as Clint's bird but a really nice bird non the less.

Two weeks, then it's off to Montana with Zimmy. 8)

Idaho Turkey Country


----------



## RJ-Max4 (Sep 11, 2007)

Congrats on two nice Tom's..


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Now thats the way to "Git R done" TEX,,,,,,Very nice.


----------



## Comrade Duck (Oct 24, 2007)

Very nice! 

Show us a pic of the Jake. I want to see if it is as small as the one I shot this morning.

Shane


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

Sweet Toms!!!!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

nice job. tell Clint congrats on a nice tom there.


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

Nice job. Looks like some nice birds  


Btw, Whats with all that Camo Crap your wearing. Was your Elmer Fudd plaid still at the cleaners? :lol:


----------



## sharpshooter25 (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice job. I am off to Nebraska next week for my turkey hunt with my daughter. I am going for both a Jake, and a Tom. I am told that you want a Jake to eat, so that is what I am going for. But I won't lie, if two toms walk out, they are going down. But I will never top my first turkey. Again, nice job, and I think you did all right getting that Jake.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

> Was your Elmer Fudd plaid still at the cleaners? :lol:


 -_O- Funny Guy...

No, I only where that stuff when I'm hunting critters with less than perfect eyesight. Turkeys on the other hand, require a little more "modern" cammo. :wink:

No pics of the Jake... Sorry. He was all wet and I was less than thrilled with having killed him.


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

Nice report tex! Haven't seen much posting from you in a while. Nice turkeys there!


----------



## gws (Mar 10, 2010)

Congrats Tex, I what to see those birds (tom and jake) at the next show.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

gws said:


> Congrats Tex, I what to see those birds (tom and jake) at the next show.


 *-band-*


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Very nice. Thanksgiving is taken care of. 8)


----------

